# King 3 RS Seat post



## getch (May 22, 2009)

Anybody know of a replacement seat post that will fit on a king 3? Or know how to get the De Rosa model to stop creaking?


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

I had the same issue with my DeRosa IDOL and I ended up mixing a little bit of grease with the carbon paste compound and it went away instantly. I can also assume that you could spray the inside of the seat tube with silicone spray before inserting the seatpost. I'm pretty confident that it's not the seatpost but the friction between the post and carbon mast. What ever you do don't insert the post dry.


----------



## getch (May 22, 2009)

yea, tried that. Used carbon paste but it still creaks, its driving me nuts! I though maybe the clamp wasn't tight enough but don't want to over tighten either.


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

I had the creak when I only used the carbon paste, but went away when I mixed in grease. Did you try seeing if it was any other part of the post? I'd disassemble the entire seat post and grease every contact spot, then reassemble it. It could be something so simple. Try also looking at spraying the aluminum part inside the post that the set screw connects to, it's the part that is connect to a foam piece on the inside, could be rubbing against the inside of the post.


----------



## getch (May 22, 2009)

No, I only focused on the top. I'll take it all apart this weekend give it the once or twice over...many thanks


----------

